# Salary Converter



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi guys,

Found this great website to convert your local salary to any country of desire. This app uses world bank data and it is good. 

If you feel confused about how much should I ask for in job interview you can guess a figure based on your current salary equivalent in Australia.

Salary Converter


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Anamica23 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Found this great website to convert your local salary to any country of desire. This app uses world bank data and it is good.
> 
> ...


Yes, approximately as exchange rates vary each day.
Besides, its for those who can get exact same position as soon as they land in AUS which I think not viable


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Anamica23 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Found this great website to convert your local salary to any country of desire. This app uses world bank data and it is good.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I tried a few combinations, and the converter did a pretty decent job. 

I suggest people can also use the PACT calculator for finding their payrates/minimum wages on their Awards. https://calculate.fairwork.gov.au/findyouraward


----------

